# Multi-part Daemon Engines of Khorne



## Tammy_Magnus_the_Red (Jul 19, 2008)

Ok.

so thought I'd double up this post (Already posted on our club site)

My entry for Golden Demon this year will be the daemon engines of khorne. 1 super heavy chasis with modular parts which make up;

Cauldron of Blood

Death Dealer

Cannon of Khorne

Doom Blaster.

An ambitious project which came out of having spare parts left over from my 40k scale Capitol Imperialis (another story).

So initially there is a lot to catch up on but I'll post images and then keep a running log as i finish off the rest of the model.


----------



## Tammy_Magnus_the_Red (Jul 19, 2008)

more pictures of Cauldron WIP


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

looks pretty good!

Another nice idea: cut a bloodletter down near his belly button and make it look like he's bathing in the cauldron =D


----------



## Tammy_Magnus_the_Red (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for that - yeah good idea, I was thinking of putting daemons of the other powers in the cages and have pipes sucking their blood to top up the cauldron's supply.

Similar idea to the Death Dealer, I've used the upper torso of the soul grinder to make the machine warrior at the front.


----------



## Mr.Juggernaught (Nov 16, 2010)

Awesome It's looking great.
Where do you get the plates of skulls that you put on the front of the tank?


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

Really nice looking work - loving the chainsaw!


----------



## Pirate Metal Troy (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm glad to see you've constructed additional pylons...pylons.

...additional pylons.


----------



## KorRen (Sep 19, 2009)

Excellent work. I want to know where you got plate of skulls too. I got someprojects Iwanttouse that on.


----------

